# apple pousse à nouveau ses maj OS ?



## exo07 (1 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour,

j'avais compris qu'apple ne poussait plus à installer la dernière version d'ios ou ipadOS, or quelle surprise ce matin de voir arriver la pastille rouge sur mon ipad air 4 sous ios 14.8.1, me poussant à installer ipad OS15.1.

ayant lu cet article macG, je pensais avoir toujours l'option de rester sous ios14:








						Apple incite à la mise à jour vers iOS 15.1
					

Disponible depuis le 25 octobre, la version 15.1 d'iOS/iPadOS doit être jugée suffisamment fiable par Apple pour qu'elle incite ceux restés sur iOS 14 à faire le grand saut. Depuis quelques jours voire moins, le premier niveau des réglages système affiche la pastille de notification pour iOS...




					www.igen.fr
				




Voici ce que j'ai qui apparait à l'écran de mon ipad quand je rentre sous maj logiciel. IpadOS14 a disparu (cf lien macG). Juste le choix de télécharger et installer IpadOs 15.1. (comme annoncé sur l'article)
Cela veut-il dire qu'Apple ne proposera plus de maj de sécurité pour ipadOS14, comme c'était dernièrement le cas avec ipadOS 14.8.1 ?


----------



## Sly54 (1 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour,

A mon avis, attend de voir ce qui va se passer lorsqu'une mise à jour de sécurité va sortir.
Normalement tu devrais pouvoir l'installer tout en restant sous IpadOS14. Du moins, c'est comme ça que j'ai compris l'article que tu cites.

Après, il me semble normal que IpadOS15.x te soit proposé, vu que tu es à la dernière mise à jour de IpadOS14.


----------



## Gwen (1 Décembre 2021)

Cette mise à jour n'est pas une mise à jour de sécurité, mais de fonctionnalité. Elle ajoute des options, principalement pour les iPhone 13. Donc, il faut attendre qu'une mise à jour de sécurité se présente comme le souligne Sly54.

Ensuite, il m'est toujours possible de sélectionner la MAJ automatique ou non comme chez toi ou elle est réglée sur Non. Apple t'informe juste de l'existence de cette MAJ.


----------



## exo07 (1 Décembre 2021)

Je comprend. A voir à la prochaine maj de sécurité ipadOS 14 proposée alors. 
Dommage que la pastille rouge soit revenue avec ipadOS 15.1, ce qui n'avait pas été le cas pour ipadOS 15.0. 
Bref on est se retrouve exactement comme avant...


----------



## nicomarcos (1 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour,
Pour moi aussi les pastilles sont apparues et en plus sur mon Mac pour installer Monterrey.


----------

